# New Felt F65!



## xstandupx (Mar 31, 2008)

Just purchased my first bike! 2004 Felt F65, full Ultegra group, FSA Gossamer 3pc crankset, brand new MichelinPro tires, brand new Selle Italia SLR Flow carbon seat, Look Keo Sprint pedals. Lots of goodies for a first bike. Only thing is I will have to change the stock wheels and some of the colors don't match but hey, it's a first bike.

<a href="https://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h256/sweetcreme/?action=view&current=Mybike.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h256/sweetcreme/Mybike.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Time to get out and ride!


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Why will you have to change out the wheels?


----------



## robbyracer (May 30, 2007)

Hey you got it! Very cool. Congrats on your new ride


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

*Nice!*

Just throw some new red wrap on the bars and you are good to go...it is also a good do it yourself project.


----------



## xstandupx (Mar 31, 2008)

To answer Brian, from what I've read in forums the stock wheels on the 04/05 F65 aren't very good. I plan to use them until they fail on me but will most likely need some new ones after I put on a few more miles. Thanks for the positive feedback everyone!


----------

